# Best snowboard for jumps and kickers



## Max (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,
What's the best snowboard for jumps and kickers? What's more stable on big landing?
I'm choosing from:
Burton Custom
Burton Mr. Nice Guy
Burton Easy Livin
Never Summer Evo
GNU Park Pickle
GNU Riders Choice
GNU Danny Kass
Lib-Tech Travis Rice Pro

Maybe you know something else...


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

Never Summer Proto CT is a good one. It depends :dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

None of those would be on my short list of jump boards.

2013 Signal OG Flat, Nitro Team Gullwing or Rook, Food Quantum, Bataleon ET, Arbor DelRey, Ride Buckwild, or a Forum Destroyer Doubledog.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Rome Mod 2012 & possibly the Arbor Blacklist.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You want something with pop, I'd go with traditional camber or some kind of hybrid, not straight reverse camber.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Bataleon Evil Twin or Riot


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

If you have watched Art of Flight you know what the T Rice is able to do. If you haven't - go watch it!

Whether it's a good board for you - this is a totally different story.

The Pickle is probably unstable on big landings because it doesn't have the c2. The Riders' Choice should be OK for you, pretty versatile overall.

I also expect the Evo will work for you unless you are going BIG.


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2012)

What about Ride DH2?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

For pure jumping I would be on a Battalion or Lobster.


----------



## Khao (Mar 6, 2012)

Nitro Team Gullwing, Burton Joystick, Rome Agent, Lib Tech Skate Banana, Bataleon ET... plenty out there.

/shrug


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> You want something with pop, I'd go with traditional camber or some kind of hybrid, not straight reverse camber.


I agree with this...though I think the Blacklist/Westmark are exceptions to this as they pop really well for full RC decks. Opinions?


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Something hybrid camber would probably be your best bet. Check out Smokin and Neversummer they both seem to have hybrid camber down.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The proto is a quintessential jump board.

The Bataleon ET is also what I would call a jump board: medium flex, hella poppy. What I like about my proto over the ET is how it handles pow and the rest of the mountain. For pure jumping the ET may even be the better choice if spins are in the equation. Buy mine :thumbsup:

Plenty of sick boards listed, the proto and NS are SOOO hyped around here, and they're everywhere, but there is a reason for it.


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> The proto is a quintessential jump board.


I've read NS Proto CT review: 2012 Never Summer Proto CT Review
They say that Ride DH2 pops more than Proto.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You want pop find yourself a Burton T6 or T7, aluminium honeycomb core and a bunch of other little goodies. Shit I get air carving on a flat groomer switching from heel side to toe or vise-versa! :laugh:

Another interesting thing to do is look at big air competitions and see what they're riding, instead of listening to us numb nuts...


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Actually before you dive into all the reviews and opinions other ppl...you should take into account your weight...a board may have tons of pop...but if you don't have the weight to pre-load it...you'll never realize it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> The proto is a quintessential jump board.
> 
> *The Bataleon ET is also what I would call a jump board: medium flex, hella poppy. What I like about my proto over the ET is how it handles pow and the rest of the mountain. For pure jumping the ET may even be the better choice if spins are in the equation. Buy mine :thumbsup:*
> 
> Plenty of sick boards listed, the proto and NS are SOOO hyped around here, and they're everywhere, but there is a reason for it.





Max said:


> I've read NS Proto CT review: 2012 Never Summer Proto CT Review
> They say that Ride DH2 pops more than Proto.


There are probably alot of boards with more pop than my proto, including my ET. However I find that the Proto for me is more stable, better on its edges, more damp, faster, lighter, and while the pop may not be as violent, I have more fun enjoying the full range of the spring in my proto. This also makes me enjoy it as an all-mountain freestyle more than just a jump board. 

When I said "quintessential" I meant that the proto is a jump board without question, if you asked which NS should I get for jumps? The answer is the Proto. It does many things well. The same question for Bataleon can be answered: Evil Twin. The major traits these boards share is carbon pop, medium stiffness(not a noodle), and twin shape.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

K2 Happy Hour has a built in "ollie bar" and has more pop than anyother board i've ever ridden and it's stable on big jumps.


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> When I said "quintessential" I meant that the proto is a jump board without question, if you asked which NS should I get for jumps? The answer is the Proto.


What's your weight and size of your Proto?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Max said:


> What's your weight and size of your Proto?


I weigh about 180 and ride a 154. Remember that not only does it have blunted tips, but the rails are drawn out as well, it rides like 156-159. I am at the maximum probably for weight on that size, but I have no problems with it. I've ridden 155 twins forever (18years or something) so I just stick with what I like (I'm short too, 5'6"(picture a fire hydrant with a bigass 'stache), even tho everyone will assure you that the board does not know height, I do ).

Its stable at speed, although I have been trying to consciously slow down, we've had alot of fatalities this year and with nothing but groomers, you gotta be careful.


----------

